# Instead Of Munich Grain



## PhilA (2/3/09)

g'day , Any one know of an ultunitive to Munich grain , just ran out I have other grains and was wondering if it could be swaped for something else
cheers Phil


----------



## newguy (2/3/09)

Vienna would be closest. Other than that, nothing springs to mind.


----------



## Adamt (2/3/09)

Sub for standard ale malt with a small addition of melanoidin.


----------



## stueywhytcross (2/3/09)

vienna


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/09)

Munich II 

Nah i'd do any of the following:
- The best quality ale malt you can get + a small %ge of melanoiden to match colour of munich.
- Vienna with another smaller addition of melanoiden. Vienna on its own may even be better than base+melanoiden

Final idea and the most painful would be a decoction mash with Wienna to help get some scorching and make it slightly more munich like.

Cheers!


----------



## PhilA (2/3/09)

Cheers , thank's for the advice .problem solved


----------

